# Omnisphere piano roll notes sound different every time I replay the same notes..



## UnesBeats (Jan 12, 2019)

This is omnisphere on Fl studio

here is the example i made 

u can hear the sound changing everytime I play it 

Please help


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 12, 2019)

Without knowing the patch it's hard to say, but my first instinct would be to look at the modulation page (in Omnisphere). Probably a random LFO on something perhaps being retriggered each time.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 12, 2019)

Or a round robin issue. Some sounds can have distinctly varying rr’s.


----------



## CarlLofgren (Feb 7, 2019)

Yep - sure sounds like some random modulation.

/C


----------



## iobaaboi (Feb 11, 2019)

Agreed, sounds like modulation. 

What patch is this?


----------

